# Suggest Best 2.1 speakers under 3k



## supernova (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi,
I want to buy a good 2.1 speakers for attaching em to my laptop. I want to use them more often for music, videos.

My current consideration is Altec Lansing ATP3.
Please suggest some good options from logitech, Creative in similar price range...

Thanks


----------



## supernova (Jun 27, 2006)

Can anyone help???


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 27, 2006)

ur current choice is the best one u can get under 3K i.e. altec ATP3....the other contenders are creative inspire 2.1 or logitech x-230 but overall ATP3 is the winner...

so without giving any second thoughts go for ATP3...

ENjoy...


----------



## shovik (Jun 28, 2006)

Logitech X-230 is the best in class speakerand also the Creative SBS 370. Altec Lansing ATP3 is very weak in case of BASS reproduction. 

Regards,
Shovik


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I have ATP3 and must say that u have to hear it to believe. Other suggestion would be Logitech X-230 or creative inspire 2500/3000 (if it comes witin ur budget). 
Don't go for SBS 370 (they are good but not in the same league as the other models suggested).


----------



## hermit (Jun 28, 2006)

ATP 3 rocks , trust me ,bass is not at all weak .


----------



## chota_rod_waala (Jun 28, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Well I have ATP3 and must say that u have to hear it to believe. Other suggestion would be Logitech X-230 or creative inspire 2500/3000 (if it comes witin ur budget).
> Don't go for SBS 370 (they are good but not in the same league as the other models suggested).


wtf u always tell u have to hear to believe

tell how is it compared to creative inspire 2500 and logitech x-230

I heard Creative SBS Rs 1100 in my frnd ,and they were much better than inspire 2500.
but speakers dead in 3 months


----------



## Geforce (Jun 28, 2006)

I have heard both creative SBS370 and Altec lansing ATP3.....you can't compare them.

ATP3 is a different league.....bass is really good.

Creative one ...well what can i say....its bass sucks actually, seems to have a very small powered woofer.....if you increase the bass volume for more effect it distorts.....so one really has to listen at very low to mid volume level.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2006)

YOU have to make the choice. Sound is very subjective. I would suggest the ATP-3 or the Logitech X-230. Not the creative SBS, inspire is OK, but not the SBS.


----------



## supernova (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys...

Even i have heard creative inspire and ATP3... i know they are in different league. However, what about Logitech X230.

Now my choice is between ATP3 and logitech X230 (I havn't heard logitech... so tell me if someone has tried it)


----------



## supernova (Jul 4, 2006)

Guys thank you for the advise...

Finally purchased ATP3 @ 2530/- from Nehru Place, Delhi


----------



## akshayt (Jul 4, 2006)

Altec Lansing 251 (45/60 watts rms at the min) for around 3700 or so
this is 5.1ch

if you can't afford it then go for atp 3


----------



## supernova (Jul 5, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> Altec Lansing 251 (45/60 watts rms at the min) for around 3700 or so
> this is 5.1ch
> 
> if you can't afford it then go for atp 3



But i wanted 2.1 only... 
anyway thnks.


----------

